# Argyle Roadster? Who sold them?



## barneyguey (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry

________________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2018)

Can't help but that is cool, never seen that badge before.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2018)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn? Any good photos of the Badge? Barry
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2018)

??????????


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone know if Argyle Roadster was Schwinn?



 
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

??????????


----------



## unregistered (Oct 25, 2018)

I haven’t hear of this brand but have you compared the mount holes eye to eye on a Schwinn bike or with a Schwinn badge? Is the radius/bend similar to a Schwinn head tube? 

Off the top of my head, the various rebranded Schwinn headbadges have had these similarities. Might help you narrow it down in a backdoor kind of fashion. Good luck!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks! The holes are 2 3/16" just like a Schwinn. I can't find a clue about it though. Barry


----------



## unregistered (Oct 25, 2018)

Gotcha! Best of luck!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2019)

Unreal. Still no info on this one huh.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Unreal. Still no info on this one huh.



I can't find anything on this badge? 2 3/16 hole spacing and it's the same size as a the various Schwinn badges like Excelsior, Henderson, Admiral etc.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2019)

Have you already come across this?






https://oldbike.wordpress.com/vintage-bicycle-adverts-1920s-1950s/


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Have you already come across this?
> 
> View attachment 1080307
> 
> ...



Howdy! Thank you! I have seen those, but for some reason I decided the badge was American made? I may be wrong. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a Argyle minibike from the 40-50's


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 9, 2019)

mrg said:


> I have a Argyle minibike from the 40-50's
> View attachment 1108021
> 
> View attachment 1108027



That's a lead, I have a company to look up. Thank you very much. Have a great night. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2020)

Anything ever become of the Argyle MFG CO. ?, ck the Delta wedge lite in the 2nd pic, last to pics are my Scooter Cub!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2022)

bump


----------

